# Laker Report: Lakers and Hornets in Negotiations



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's my latest at Hoopsworld.

*link*

Enjoy!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice read, hope we get those hornets trade.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

always nice reading your work


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

once again eric, very nice article, but why would the lakers want PJ Brown, he is in his sixteenth season, oh, but when his contrat expires, we get even more cap relief.:banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

INteresting.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Interesting indeed. The only thing I don't like out of all of that is the possibility of Sean May at #10. :sour:


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Locke said:


> Interesting indeed. The only thing I don't like out of all of that is the possibility of Sean May at #10. :sour:



Yea thats is something i am not understanding. I mean he is undersized and has a slight weight issue. We would be better off drafting Taft dont you think?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really do not see the point in drafting Gerald Green if he isn't going to play PG.  Are we hoping that he develops, and then we switch Odom back to PF? I'd be much happier with Chris Paul at 10. Anyways...

PG: MLE (Watson, Daniels, Jaric)...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Gerald Green
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Jonathan Bender
PF: P.J. Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
C: Jamaal Magloire...Chris Mihm

I would be extremely happy with that, but what are the chances that we make two relatively big trades on or before draft day? Pretty darn slim. I'm hoping we move up in the draft, but I really don't think we will.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> Yea thats is something i am not understanding. I mean he is undersized and has a slight weight issue. We would be better off drafting Taft dont you think?


Well Taft seems to have a work ethic issue, which is potentially worse than any problems May has.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Locke said:


> Well Taft seems to have a work ethic issue, which is potentially worse than any problems May has.


So he has not gotten better with that huh.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> So he has not gotten better with that huh.


Not as far as I know. I haven't heard much about him in a few weeks.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really do not see the point in drafting Gerald Green if he isn't going to play PG.  Are we hoping that he develops, and then we switch Odom back to PF? *I'd be much happier with Chris Paul at 10.* Anyways...


I hope Chris Paul is still available at #10 too!!!...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Drafting Gerald Green doesn't make sense to me. Why waste a pick on a guy to back up someone as opposed to using a pick on a guy who would start (i.e. any center or point guard).


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Drafting Gerald Green doesn't make sense to me. Why waste a pick on a guy to back up someone as opposed to using a pick on a guy who would start (i.e. any center or point guard).



Drafting based on potential, upside, and talent instead of drafting based on need. Much like the way Kobe was acquired, he had to play backup for a couple years.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Drafting based on potential, upside, and talent instead of drafting based on need. Much like the way Kobe was acquired, he had to play backup for a couple years.


That's wonderful and all, but we don't have the luxury of drafting on potential, the Lakers will need to make the playoffs because another season like this past one would severely hurt in all facets of the organization.

Now, I'm not saying that would happen with Phil and whatnot, but I don't particularly find it a good idea to pass up the ability to fill a more pressing need.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really do not see the point in drafting Gerald Green if he isn't going to play PG.  Are we hoping that he develops, and then we switch Odom back to PF? I'd be much happier with Chris Paul at 10. Anyways...
> 
> PG: MLE (Watson, Daniels, Jaric)...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Gerald Green
> ...


Here is the problem with drafting Paul. He may be a great PG who can penetrate, score or dish, but when you look at what this team needs... thats not it. A PG IS something that is needed, but Paul has all the wrong type of skills for this team. Hes not a good defender and often dominates the ball on offense. He doesn't have that pure PG mentality where he'll dominate the ball to look for open shooters and the Lakers don't have the right players to even suit that style of play. Drafting him (and he won't be there at 10 I assure you), kind of limits Kobe and Odom if Paul is really flourish in a position that is suited for his skills, or you let Odom and Kobe play their game, and Paul's will be somewhat limited. Thats why I am in favor of drafting a guy like Jack.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Eh don't believe the whole news about Gerald Green. Lakers target for all we know could be Deron Williams. It could all be a smokescreen. That crap from the Pacers about there being no deal is concerning me too. The Boozer rumors coming up again? Hell, we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

o isee... im not an all-star locke?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

After reading that article it seems like a trade is almost a sure bet, but I am a little nervous about drafting Green if Odom and Butler are both still here. (although I believe Green is more talented than either of them) Does anyone else feel a little nervous that the success of this future season depends on players like Geroge, Slava and Bender?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Teezy said:


> o isee... im not an all-star locke?


Did you know your pick has come and passed in the fantasy football league? If not, I'm sorry that you didnt. If you did, then you can pick whenever you want. If you didnt get pm'd I'm sorry about that too. Sorry about this off topic post..

Back to the topic..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

na i never got pmed... i'll pick now


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Teezy said:


> o isee... im not an all-star locke?


You're reeeeeeeeally close. :yes:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Perhaps we will trade Butler to NOH and Odom to Utah for Boozer.....

PG MLE....Daniel Ewing (39)....Sasha Vujacic
SG Kobe Bryant
SF Gerald Green (4)....Luke Walton....Jonathan Bender
PF Carlos Boozer....PJ Brown....Brian Cook
C Jamaal Magloire....Chris Mihm....Brian Grant

That would be a well rounded roster in my opinion.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Locke said:


> You're reeeeeeeeally close. :yes:


i see.

on topic: Im all for bringing in some more cap relief for 07 but I dont want paul. I don't even think he's the best point in the draft... Deron will end up being the best. He was the tenth most athletic, and he's 6'3 so he's got some size. If we move up, we should be drafting deron


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

If we somehow end up with Paul *or* Deron I will be doing cartwheels.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> You're reeeeeeeeally close. :yes:


is the reason im an all star is because of my great and appealing looks :biggrin: 

The Lakers/ NO trade....That would be amazing if we could get that deal to go with that unloading soo much huge contract with Grant...bender.....mihm....and PJ brown next summer...we would have about 35 mil. to spend on players next summer


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> is the reason im an all star is because of my great and appealing looks :biggrin:
> 
> The Lakers/ NO trade....That would be amazing if we could get that deal to go with that unloading soo much huge contract with Grant...bender.....mihm....and PJ brown next summer...we would have about 35 mil. to spend on players next summer


and we can use all of the 35 million to resign kareem rush!!! yes!!! lol srry guys i am kinnda of a kareem lover


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> and we can use all of the 35 million to resign kareem rush!!! yes!!! lol srry guys i am kinnda of a kareem lover


or we could always use the league minimum on him...and btw i actually met him at my hotel when i was in miami...him brian cook james posey and sam cassell


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> is the reason im an all star is because of my great and appealing looks :biggrin:


Uhh.... seeing as how I have no idea what you look like.....no. :laugh: But really the only criteria was that these people post on the Laker board a lot and get involved in the discussions.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

IMO lakers need a big man then a point guard ..thats juss me


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope we don't trade up. I'd much rather perfer Felton or Jack over over Paul or Deron.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I think a best way to win next year is to have...
PG Deron Williams
SG Kobe Bryant
SF Caron Butler
....with no Lamar Odom. Deron is a distributing PG, doesn't neccasssarily need to score to be successful and Caron Butler, IMO is much much better a fit w/ Kobe than Lamar, again Caron doesn't need to dominate the ball to be a great scorer. Maybe NOH will take Lamar instead of Caron, BTW they are both the same age.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

My dream roster....
PG Deron Williams*...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG Kobe Bryant...Allan Anderson**
SF Caron Butler...Luke Walton
PF PJ Brown...Jonathan Bender...Brian Cook
C Jamaal Magloire...Chris Mihm...Brian Grant
* #4
** #39
Maybe Antonio Daniels or Kwame Brown with the MLE.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If we could get this deal along with the Bender deal and then draft Deron Williams, Salim Stoudamire, and Dijon Thompson. Then sign Kwame Brown and Kareem Rush:

PG: Deron Williams/Sasha Vujacic/Salim Stoudamire
SG: Kobe Bryant/Kareem Rush/Dijon Thompson 
SF: Lamar Odom/Luke Walton
PF: PJ Brown/Kwame Brown/Jonathan Bender/Brian Cook
C: Jamaal Magloire/Chris Mihm/Brian Grant

This is a pipe dream but that team could do damage in the west.

It would also be a young team with only 2 players over the age of 27 (Brown and Grant)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> Uhh.... seeing as how I have no idea what you look like.....no. :laugh: But really the only criteria was that these people post on the Laker board a lot and get involved in the discussions.


oo so its not because my my good looks...i guess talking works in life huh


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

so how close am i locke??


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

JYD said:


> My dream roster....
> PG Deron Williams*...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
> SG Kobe Bryant...Allan Anderson**
> SF Caron Butler...Luke Walton
> ...


That lineup would be sick. I wouldn't waste my MLE on Daniels or Brown though. I'd take Watson over either of those guy. But that would give us 4 pg's. I suppose they could use Vujacic as a swing man. We'll see.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

well with that lineup i'd rather split the mle on two players maybe reggie evans, plus someone else because that lineup is set with starters and we wouldn't want to waste a whole mid level exception on a backup


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Teezy said:


> so how close am i locke??


You're in now. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

16 All Stars? Cmon now :laugh:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> 16 All Stars? Cmon now :laugh:



especially since I'm not 1 of them? 

Sincerely, the top non -All Star Laker poster on this board aka the 17th man


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Locke said:


> You're in now. :biggrin:



i wanna be in the club 2 guys


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> 16 All Stars? Cmon now :laugh:


What can I say? I guess I'm soft.:laugh: I'll let it stay this way until I can figure out some more definitive criteria.

cmd, I over-looked you, my fault.

Lakermike, you're in the club now.

Man, we highjacked this thread big-time. Sorry emplay, I'll stop it now.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha! I didn't have to ask! Neener neener neener!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

of course NO would take Lamar Odom, but they want to be under the salary cap. I think the only reason why we saw Kobe doing better with Caron is because Lamar, again, was playing out of position at the PF spot in the WEST! and he still managed to average a double double. Like Phil Jackson said we haven't quite seen Lamar Odom's full potential, and I believe that. I remember ESPN did an interview with T-Mac before the NBa he said Lamar Odom was the one player he had to go up against, to show that T-mac was the real deal. Lamar just was in an unfortunate situation cuz he got drafted by the Clippers. Hell everyone whose left the Clippers had seen success one way or another, including Michael Olowakandi who went to the Western Conference Finals not too long ago. 

I really want to see Lamar Odom play SF and really see what Phil Jackson can do, I personally think now with Kobe being the franchise and with a little more help at the front court, cuz I mean we only had Chris Mihm and a backup Brian Grant to constitute at center...even Jordan in his prime I don't think could've taken that team anywhere. He'd go nuts on Chucky Atkins like he did Kwame Brown.


JYD said:


> ....with no Lamar Odom. Deron is a distributing PG, doesn't neccasssarily need to score to be successful and Caron Butler, IMO is much much better a fit w/ Kobe than Lamar, again Caron doesn't need to dominate the ball to be a great scorer. Maybe NOH will take Lamar instead of Caron, BTW they are both the same age.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

A crusty old PF and a marginal center would be just the thing to bring back the good old days. I wouldn't be sad to see Butler go. Bring PJ and Jamaal would represent an immediate improvement to the balance of the team. I dont think Maglorie is that great. But compared to the rest of the league, he'll do just fin. It would be easier to replace Butler's scoring than it would be to find another capable stiff in the middle.

The real score in this deal is PJ Brown. He is smart, tough and a tireless rebounder, defender, worker and leader. Bring him, Mitch!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From emplay at LG:

Keep in mind - I made it clear in my article the likelihood of LA getting all that from New Orleans was slim.

*I've since heard PJ Brown not in the mix* . . . nothing concrete on the table . . . options being weighed. Hornets soliciting offers but won't take one they don't think helps them.

As far as Bender . . . . SOP

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=51755&highlight=#51755


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sean said:


> As far as Bender . . . . SOP
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?p=51755&highlight=#51755


What's SOP Sean? Link doesn't work.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

EHL said:


> What's SOP Sean? Link doesn't work.


Apparently it's "Standard Operating Procedure."


----------

